# Wall Mounted Rod Holders



## Gaff

I am trying to get some ideas for a wall mounted rod holder for my man cave. Instead of uing wood I want to ask my friend to water jet some out of some thick stainless steel or solid aluminum. I have seen a few designs on the net but wanted to see if anyone has some pictures of their designs. I am nottrying to copy but just want to get some ideas and go from there. I only want to do this once so i will take my time to finalize the design. My friend has made me some cool stuff such as ninja stars, a solid aluminum tip for a 105 shell, a custom pier cart with diamond plate (still adjustong a few things) to name a few. I want the rod holder to hold about 5 rods as i am tired of having them in the corner of the garage. 

I do not want a holder that sits on the ground but rather hanging on the wall. I would really appreciate if you could share pics of your set up.


----------



## bigassredfish

I made a wall mounted rod rack a few weeks back, its very basic. I had the same problem..rods in the corner and wanted to make something that looked decent in the garage.


----------



## Realtor

http://www.pensacolasharkfishing.com/Boat_and_Gear.html

here is where I keep the good stuff. If you have these in the garages, keep the door down, I had mine in the garage, that is until a couple came up missing..... I keep them in the spare bedroom now.......


----------



## Gaff

I like that Realtor. I want something like that but in stainless steel or polished aluminum.


----------



## Realtor

I would keep it wood, those materials you mention can and will scratch up your rods and reels. in addition to it may nick your line/leaders if you drag the line across the edges. just thinking.....


----------



## oxbeast1210

Sorry to intrude on your post but does anyone know where I can get rod holders like these do my boat . I have the cheap Walmart ones with foam and they are worthless.


----------



## Gaff

Realtor said:


> I would keep it wood, those materials you mention can and will scratch up your rods and reels. in addition to it may nick your line/leaders if you drag the line across the edges. just thinking.....


Thanks for that. I really want that look but I may add some foam tape to the contact points. I will see what my friend can do about possibly smoothing out those edges or polishing/rounding them out. Now that I think about it, I wonder how it would look in some nice titanium?


----------



## biminitwist

Not exactly wall mounted, but an effecient use of space and the spousal unit might object less. Built in 1999, still there.










Hope this helps,

BT


----------



## Gaff

Ok, my friend gave me a great idea of doing it out of lexan or plexi. We can do a full back and make designs by taping off designs and sandblasting then take of tape, such as vinyl fish designs and so forth.


----------



## msagro1

I made mine standing wall mount so no bow to your rod...


----------



## tugfisher76

just curious with the wall mounts that have the pole laying butt and tip after long periods of time will the get a sway back ?


----------



## Realtor

sure, if the racks are to far apart.....


----------



## msagro1

I made mine stand up so no sway back


----------



## presnells

*Easy as PVC and a 2X4*

Pvc


----------



## Linkovich




----------



## Realtor

The only thing with these racks are you lose the complete wall, from the floor to the celing. with the horizonal racks, you are still able to use the baseboard up several feet for storage. Just something I have noticed. Nice Racks!


----------



## Gaff

Realtor said:


> The only thing with these racks are you lose the complete wall, from the floor to the celing. with the horizonal racks, you are still able to use the baseboard up several feet for storage. Just something I have noticed. Nice Racks!


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Save/use your wall. Fasten/suspend them from the ceiling, or fasten to garage door section(s). :thumbsup:


----------



## Linkovich

Wirelessly posted



Realtor said:


> The only thing with these racks are you lose the complete wall, from the floor to the celing. with the horizonal racks, you are still able to use the baseboard up several feet for storage. Just something I have noticed. Nice Racks!


That's the only wall space I have available. My garage ceiling is also covered in rods and surfboards


----------



## kanaka

Here's a couple pics of racks. 1st is mounted in the hallway, only out of the way/climate controlled area. Holders are removable for attic access. 
2nd is my favorite, no sway back.....


----------



## Mduggan

Gaff said:


> I like that Realtor. I want something like that but in stainless steel or polished aluminum.


The pic you posted...do you have measurements or directions? It looks really nice


----------

